
Ask HN: Do you need a Windows desktop search tool? - pcunite
I&#x27;m the creator of FileSearchEX, a search tool for Windows 7 and higher. Downloads average 10,000&#x2F;month but sales are in the trash. I&#x27;ve been telling myself it&#x27;s because of piracy. We scored some big clients in the past after all.<p>So, I&#x27;m retooling myself to make HTML5 apps. Before I leave the C++ WinAPI&#x2F;ShellAPI world for good, tell me I&#x27;m right, wrong, or just plain stupid.<p>Do you like FileSearchEX? Do you have a need for it?
======
Nadya
Personally I have little to no need to search many files. I use Launchy to
index a specific folder for applications/files I often access and simply use
the search in the start menu for everything else.

I figure most developers/people who benefit from being able to search within
files use UNIX-based operating systems and not Windows.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
File search is weak. Heck, file systems are weak. Instead of looking for a
name or modification date match, I'd really like to find "that pdf I printed
yesterday at work". But because all file systems are rooted in 1970's ideas,
we can't add attributes to files (a-la relations). So search is crippled.

~~~
Cort3z
Sounds like you will like what we are developing over at Konjekt :) We are
basically trying to solve exactly what you are describing, and some more, by
making a new kind of search tool. We feel exactly the same way as you do, but
maybe with more fury? (PS: Please don't judge us by the current website. It
has in no way been our priority lately)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yes it does! I'm not sure how much you can do, without adding attributes e.g.
version number, last app to edit, who last accessed etc. But anything is
progress.

Here's something Spotlight (Mac) fails on utterly: I have multiple source
trees for the same source base (1 for each ticket I'm working on). When I look
for a file or build, it shows me 6 of them - without letting me know which
project they're in! Useless.

~~~
Cort3z
If you are interested in testing out an early version of Konjekt and giving
some feedback, I could set you up. I would love to hear your feedback and
suggestions :)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yes please! I have some bandwidth to explore!

------
BorisMelnik
actually yes, I _hate_ windows desktop search. Will try this!

edit: perhaps a website redesign might help your revenue issue? when I see a
tool the first thing I go for is the "download" section. I didn't even see the
purchase section and still am not sure what the free version entails.

~~~
pcunite
Appreciate the feedback. There is no "free" version, just a free to try.

------
alok-g
Voidtools Everything has served me so well that I have never looked back.

[http://www.voidtools.com/](http://www.voidtools.com/)

The only thing I now wish for is tighter integration with a good file manager.

------
brudgers
How is it better than opening up the start menu in Windows 7 or the start
screen in Windows 8 and typing?

~~~
pcunite
1\. Try searching for PDF files from last January with the contents "Hacker
News".

2\. Try searching a network share via UNC path.

3\. Many others ...

:-)

~~~
joshschreuder
I don't generally search a lot, but when I do I don't share your use cases.

99.9% of my searches are just on the filename, which is easy and quick (I use
a freeware program called Everything which can't do what you list above)

Not sure if that feedback helps you, but I personally wouldn't buy a desktop
search tool.

~~~
pcunite
I do appreciate the feedback. I know, it's all about aligning interests. Maybe
FileSearchEX is just not needed by the general public.

~~~
brudgers
You're absolutely right. It's not needed by the general public. Marketing it
as such might be holding it back.

I googled it. The top hit was CNET's "download.com" where the typical package
might be bundled with crapware or worse. Allowing them to provide it taints
your product's perception.

I went to the website. The positive connotations of Windows XP are gone with
the passing of Vista. The screenshots look dated. Windows built in search
catalogs MSWord documents. It's not a defining feature.

What are the defining features? Things like what you listed in response to my
question. Things that can remove a world of hurt, not the 90% that's redundant
or a visual interface from 2001.

I went to the pricing. $10 is too high for anyone who wants free and too low
for anyone who correlates price with quality.

My two cents:

    
    
      Raise the price. 
      Get rid of the trial version.
      Target it at business.
        Emphasize the PDF search.
      Target it at IT.
        Emphasize the Network search.
      Price it as free or expensive.
        Ten bucks for shareware is dead.
    

Good luck.

